# Apple Cider Vinegar Soap



## Hazel

I made this with ACV for all the liquid. So, this turned out to be a apple cider vinegar, dead sea mud and rhassoul clay spa sea salt bar. It's going to be fun trying to do a label for this one. 

Also, I hope everyone will add a picture of their ACV soap to this thread. :grin:


----------



## IrishLass

Oh my, that looks so cool- like a piece of veined marble!

 How did it soap for you?

 IrishLass


----------



## Hazel

Thank you! I didn't think of marble until you mentioned it. The lather was similar to a regular salt bar but it felt drier. I don't know if this was due to the ACV or just because it was only 24 hours old. Yeah, I was impatient and just _*had *_to try a little. Normally, I cure salt bars 6 weeks but I will test at 3 weeks and then at 4 weeks to see if there are differences.

Here's the link to where I discussed making the batch. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showt...843#post464843


----------



## HerbalEarthling

I saw a video on Soapmaking 101 where she tried to use lemons to make soap (really summarizing right now).  I don't know all of the ingredients that she used but it ended up not turning into soap.  Did your ACV trace nicely or did it take a while?

Love the soap!  It's really funky!  Totally agree with IrishLass!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks! It traced quickly. Really too quickly because it zipped past a nice swirling trace into pudding and I soaped at RT. I don't know if it was because of the ACV or FO. I'm going to try again but this time I won't use all ACV. I want to use brine and ACV.


----------



## KatieShephard

I find it so interesting that you can use so many different liquids to soap with.  I'm curious to know how it feels when it's fully cured.  Btw...I think it looks like stone...like I could pick it up and knock someone out with it LOL


----------



## HippieGirl64

Here is my ACV soap I made by mistake. I misread the recipe and used apple cider vinegar instead of plain ol' apple cider. It was a day or two before it hit me out of the blue that the recipe was probably for cider. I checked the recipe, and sure enough, it shoulda been cider. It actually turned out great. I saw the Soaping 101 video as well so I'm surprised it harden. It ended up being a winning mistake that everyone is loving!


----------



## HerbalEarthling

Ooo, that's neat looking! Now I'm intrigued... If you don't mind me asking, did you use all vinegar or just a portion? Also, did you freeze it?


----------



## HippieGirl64

Yes, all vinegar, and yes, all frozen. I used just a bit of titanium dioxide in t

Oops! ....titanium dioxide in the larger portion so the stripe is the natural color.


----------



## Ellacho

Here is my apple cider vinegar shampoo bar. I used 50% vinegar and 50% distilled water. No colorant but lavender and tea tree EOs are added.


----------



## shaan

All the soaps here look great! Does vinegar reduce the bubbles? Can we add sodium lactate to it to make a stiff bar,or is vinegar bar hard enough?


----------



## DWinMadison

Stupid question: Does the vinegar smell survive?


----------



## DeeAnna

"...I saw a video on Soapmaking 101 where she tried to use lemons to make soap (really summarizing right now). I don't know all of the ingredients that she used but it ended up not turning into soap. Did your ACV trace nicely or did it take a while?..."

Hopefully Hazel will chime in to confirm, but I believe she compensated for the added acid by adding extra lye as well. I get the feeling y'all are thinking she just added vinegar to the recipe without other adjustments. 

Many people add acid without adjusting the lye properly. The soap they end up with will vary depending on just how much acid was added. Acid (vinegar (acetic acid), citric acid, vitamin C (ascorbic acid)) neutralizes some of the lye. If there is less lye to make the soap, then that increases the superfat. Small amounts of acid will leave the soap looking more or less "normal". If a lot of acid is added, however, the soap will end up an ugly soft mess, as Soaping 101's Cathy found out.


----------



## Hazel

_*@ KatieShephard*_

  My normal salt bars could be considered lethal weapons if slung at someone’s head. They are hard! I’ll report back when I try one. 
_*
  @ HippieGirl64*_

  Those are beautiful bars! What is the lather like?

_*@ Ellacho*_

  Those are lovely and look so smooth. Have you done a comparison of the 50%/50% ACV/water as compared to a batch made with 100% water? I’m wondering if the ACV makes a difference.

_*@ shaan*_

  I haven’t noticed a reduction in bubbles but if it does, it may not be apparent in a salt bar. Hopefully, HippieGirl64 and Ellacho will see your question and let you know about their soaps. 

_*@DWinMadison*_

  That’s not stupid to ask. My assumption when I decided to make it was that the vinegar scent would not make it through saponification. However, I could smell some vinegar on my hands after I tried a little piece the next day. My current assumption is the vinegar scent will disappear during curing since I’ve had other liquids’ scents fade over several weeks – like beer. I’ll try to remember to mention the scent when I report back.
_*
  @ DeeAnna*_

  Sorry, I can’t confirm.  I probably did watch it because the lemon part sounds familiar but I don’t remember the results. (I prefer to blame memory problems on stress as opposed to old age.) Maybe someone else will remember and be able to state how she did it. I'm going to further shame myself by confessing I haven't watched any soapmaking videos on youtube for a long, long time. I just get so busy in the evenings that I don't get on youtube unless someone posts a link. To deepen my shame, I may not even click on the link.


----------



## DeeAnna

Oh, Hazel, I don't think I phrased my sentence very well. I was wanting you to confirm whether you added extra lye to neutralize the vinegar, not whether you watched that video.


----------



## navigator9

I use ACV for many things, but I'm wondering.....what's the benefit of using it in soap? What properties does it add?


----------



## Hazel

@ navigator9 -

I don't know if there are any benefits. Maybe someone else knows the answer. This was just an experiment which I had decided to do after reading about ACV in another topic. I'll find out more in a few weeks. If there aren't any benefits, then I would consider ACV as label appeal. 



DeeAnna said:


> I don't think I phrased my sentence very well. I was wanting you to confirm whether you added extra lye to neutralize the vinegar, not whether you watched that video.



Oh sorry! I was tired and misunderstood. Yes, that what was I was doing - adding extra lye to compensate for the ACV. I forgot to thank you for the information on how to calculate for the vinegar. That was nice of you to post it because I may not have been able to find info on my own. For people who didn't see DeeAnna's original post about calculating lye amount for vinegar which is in another topic, it's here --> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=462539#post462539

I was surprised by what a difference the vinegar made in affecting the superfat. It really didn't seem like it would make that much difference but it really did. That's why I chose to make a salt bar instead of my go-to recipe for this experiment. I came up with 12% lye discount to end up with approximately 19%-20% superfat. Of course, that's if my calculation was correct. I just didn't want make my regular recipe with a high superfat. It probably would have turned out all right. But since I had decided to give the soap to a nephew if it turned out, I didn't want the SF to be higher than 5% and I didn't want to make it with a minus lye discount. (This is me being wimpy.  )


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Ok Hazel as promised my ACV experiment.
I use 2/3 AVC and 1/3 Aloe Juice 
Rose Kaolin clay
Sea Salt

If I'd known how red they were going to turn out I would have put peppermint or candy cane fragrant but I use a more manly scent because my husband loves all soap with clay in it.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Can someone explain in "soaping for Dummies" terms why Hippie Girl 64 made her soap without all the calculations and it turned out as beautiful as any soap I've ever seen?


----------



## JustBeachy

Pepsi Girl said:


> Ok Hazel as promised my ACV experiment.
> I use 2/3 AVC and 1/3 Aloe Juice
> Rose Kaolin clay
> Sea Salt
> 
> If I'd known how red they were going to turn out I would have put peppermint or candy cane fragrant but I use a more manly scent because my husband loves all soap with clay in it.




Those look great. I like the red.


----------



## seven

interesting! def on my next to do list: acv shampoo bar


----------



## DeeAnna

"...Can someone explain in "soaping for Dummies" terms why [a soaper] made her soap without all the calculations and it turned out as beautiful as any soap I've ever seen?..."

I do not want to remotely imply I am picking on anyone in particular, so I deleted the soaper's name. I'm speaking in general here. 

If a soaper wants to add vinegar or other acid to soap without adding the extra lye that will be consumed by the acid, then the soaper is accepting the fact that this is going to add some unknown amount of superfat to the recipe. People who do this may end up with a soap that looks nice and functions okay, but they may just as easily end up with a soap with problems. 

If you read SMF for any length of time, you'll see many threads with a common theme -- the poster's soap isn't hardening up, has separated, doesn't lather well, "melts" quickly in the shower, etc. Sometimes this is due to a poor recipe or the soaper's inexperience, but often the trouble comes from casually using additives like acids without taking the time to understand and deal with the consequences. 

As Hazel said, the vinegar she added to her soap increased her superfat by 7-8%. That amount of "hidden" superfat is equal to the amount of superfat many soapers want in their soap. So if you start with a recipe at 8% superfat and add acid without extra lye, you'd be doubling the superfat. That's a lot of fat to build into a soap -- it's a lather killer at the very least.

The bottom line for me is that a soap may look fine and that's always nice ... but the soap needs to function properly to be a real winner. If I can easily figure out how much lye will be consumed by adding an acid to my soap, I'm going to add that extra lye, because then I have more control of the outcome and my soap is more likely to be consistent from batch to batch and to perform the way I expect it to. 

But, as always, everyone's mileage varies on this issue....


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Thank you DeeAnna.  I did in fact do the math.  My simple mind couldn't wrap around that whole (using the very thing I use to defuse the lye)at all.  Thankfully I used Hazel's wise ( hope she reads this)  counsel.  
So what other additives that would add acid? 

Ok so now the funny part when I first read your post I thought you were going to say " I don't want to remotely imply" that you are a Dummy!


----------



## Hazel

@ Pepsi Girl - 

Gorgeous! I'm so envious of your beautiful swirls. The soap makes me think of red marble. Thanks for sharing! :grin: Did you add extra lye to get a specific SF?

Also, HippieGirl64 might have calculated the lye to compensate for the vinegar. I didn't think to ask her how she did it.


----------



## Ellacho

@ Hazel,

Thanks! Yes, it does make a difference, especially in my shampoo bar. Compared to my shampoo bar made with 100% water, I like how the ACV shampoo bar feels on my scalp and hair. It's a bit easier to manage, my scalp feels squeaky clean and my hair feels much softer & fuller.


----------



## Hazel

Thanks for replying. Now we know it does make a difference in shampoo bars. It's going to be really hard to wait another 3 weeks before I can test a bar.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Hazel said:


> @ Pepsi Girl -
> 
> Gorgeous! I'm so envious of your beautiful swirls. The soap makes me think of red marble. Thanks for sharing! :grin: Did you add extra lye to get a specific SF?.



Yes, Ma'am I did!

Thanks, I'm glad you think their pretty because I was thinking they looked a little like Spam!:think:


----------



## DeeAnna

"...So what other additives that would add acid?..."

I've seen people talking about using vinegar (acetic acid), ascorbic acid, lactic acid, and citric acid. I'd say vinegar and citric are the most common acids added to soap, with ascorbic acid a distant third. Lactic acid would usually come from adding yogurt and other fermented milk products.

"...Ok so now the funny part when I first read your post I thought you were going to say " I don't want to remotely imply" that you are a Dummy!..."

That IS pretty funny!  I wasn't really thinking that at all, just so's you know -- I thought your question was a good one.


----------



## Hazel

Pepsi Girl said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you think their pretty because I was thinking they looked a little like Spam!:think:



Yes, but I love Spam. I eat it. Lovely Spam! Wonderful Spam! 









Bloody Vikings.

Image from https://drawception.com/viewgame/Q1KDkGX8Xk/monty-pythons-spam-sketch/


----------



## seven

i did my 1st acv shampoo bar!  part liquid swap as i wasn't brave enough to attempt a full one  

will share pics once it is cut (it is sleeping soundly in the mold as we speak)


----------



## Hazel

Fantastic! I look forward to seeing it. :grin:


----------



## Ellacho

seven said:


> i did my 1st acv shampoo bar!  part liquid swap as i wasn't brave enough to attempt a full one
> 
> will share pics once it is cut (it is sleeping soundly in the mold as we speak)



That sounds wonderful! I cannot wait !


----------



## seven

okay, here it is freshly out of the mold. it looks pretty blah, but i am glad that it turned into soap, as it is my 1st time messing with acv in soap  i've also added a bit of cocamydopropyl betaine as a mild surfactant (been meaning to add some panthenol too, but alas i forgot!). i dunno why, but my hair seems to need just a tiny bit of surfactant, otherwise it's dull as hell. am going to try a sliver today!


----------



## Hazel

I think your soap looks great! I didn't know you were using cocamydopropyl betaine in soap. Atihcnoc asked about using it not too long ago. I actually told her she didn't need it in her soap.


----------



## seven

thanks lsg  i was a bit nervous at first, as it was my 1st time using acv and coco betaine in cp soap. i've tried the shampoo bar, it was okay. i think my hair still needs a further acv rinse/conditioner. that said, tried mp soap today to wash my hair, and loved it. totally different topic, but yeah, my hair is silky soft and easy to brush once it dries.


----------



## girlishcharm2004

seven said:


> ...but yeah, my hair is silky soft and easy to brush once it dries.



SO important!


----------



## Ellacho

seven said:


> okay, here it is freshly out of the mold. it looks pretty blah, but i am glad that it turned into soap, as it is my 1st time messing with acv in soap  i've also added a bit of cocamydopropyl betaine as a mild surfactant (been meaning to add some panthenol too, but alas i forgot!). i dunno why, but my hair seems to need just a tiny bit of surfactant, otherwise it's dull as hell. am going to try a sliver today!



Looks great!!! Hmm...Interesting...I've never added any surfactant in my soap. I should try it... How much should I add?


----------



## seven

Ellacho said:


> Looks great!!! Hmm...Interesting...I've never added any surfactant in my soap. I should try it... How much should I add?



i really have no idea how much is the right percentage. i think i did around 1/3 from total liquid.


----------



## shaan

I also tried cider vinegar in this batch..buttermilk and a little less than half vinegar..it reached trace immediately when i added lye solution to fats,and got very thick to pour..other than this,everything was same as batches without vinegar..and fast trace might be due to my recipe. it happened earlier also..i will try in other recipes as well..i have one question- has anyone tried this with liquid soap?will it be helpful in hair wash?


----------



## Ellacho

seven said:


> i really have no idea how much is the right percentage. i think i did around 1/3 from total liquid.



Oh I see, you add it as a part of liquid. Thanks !


----------



## seven

@shaan
that is an awesome idea about acv for liquid shampoo! i see an experiment in the near future here


----------



## Hazel

@ shaan - 

I wanted to mention your soap looks great! Thanks for sharing the pic. :grin:


----------



## shaan

Hey seven, i am Waiting for results.. i dont dare to do this experiment, i just made three liquid soaps,with two failed..i have no idea when to add vinegar.


----------



## shaan

Thanx hazel, but i think its looking very bad.


----------



## girlishcharm2004

My favorite shampoo bar is made with citric acid, but I want to try one with apple cider vinegar.  If this thread is still live, I'll post pictures.


----------



## Hazel

shaan said:


> Thanx hazel, but i think its looking very bad.



Why? I think the layer effect is cool especially with the added flecks and what I think looks like an embed near the top. I like flecks scattered through soap and yet, I've only made 3 batches with this style. I don't know why. I need to put this on my to-do list.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Hazel said:


> Yes, but I love Spam. I eat it. Lovely Spam! Wonderful Spam!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Vikings.
> 
> Image from https://drawception.com/viewgame/Q1KDkGX8Xk/monty-pythons-spam-sketch/



Why does this not surprise me!


----------



## Lynnz

Oh this brings back memories of a series that was made here in Australia called Prisoner...............Now the sour female Prison officer was called....................Dare I say it...................Vinegar T*T's wonder if she used this soap to wash.............Relle will remember or know of this programme


----------



## Hazel

Fortunately, someone *cough*Pepsi Girl*cough* reminded me today that I said I would test a piece of the ACV bar. So, I did. Drum roll please......

 The bar is much softer than my usual batch but that’s probably because I only used slightly over 30% salt ppo. I was easily able to break a chunk of the leftover piece to test. I can’t say there was much of a difference from any other salt bar. The lather seemed a little denser and foamier (this could just be subjective) and felt little drier feeling. After using it on my hands, I felt a slight tackiness to my skin but this didn't last too long and then the skin felt smooth. I don't know if this dryness and tackiness are because it's only been curing for 3 weeks or if the ACV has something to do with it. 

When I used it on my face, I felt some tingling and afterwards noticed some reddish-pink blotching which I suspected was from the salt since I know positively the soap isn't lye heavy. I don't think I've had this reaction before with other salt bars but it's possible and I've just forgotten. However, I have had the flu these past few days which may have contributed to more sensitivity. I also doubt there is any acidity left from the vinegar but I could be wrong. I’ll report again next week. I’ll also get out a regular salt bar and check the lather for comparison.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Ok I also tried my ACV soap today which is only 3 weeks old, just a baby really.  It has a lot of bubbles(Hazel will like that), it was not much different than other soap I've made with clay and salt.  I could not honestly say it made a difference.  I asked my husband what he thought and he didn't use it, because other favorite french green clay, was in the shower also. So I told him to use it tomorrow. And so the saga continues, I switch it back to you Hazel!


----------



## Hazel

Thanks Pepsi Girl!....and in other news....

Just joking. I don't have any other news. I won't be testing more soap until Sunday.

But tell your husband I expect a detailed review of your soap or I will send him a sternly written message about not supporting your soaping endeavors.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Well this is as detailed as it gets:
Husband
" that soap had real nice lather, and I liked the smell, but I really like the green clay soap you make me"
Wife
" yes I know you really like the green soap but what about this soap"
Husband
" well I guess if all you do is wash with it it's ok, but I like to shave in the shower, so I really like the green clay soap"
Wife
" this soap has red clay in it so it might be nice for shaving also, didn't you try it"
Husband 
" no, it was red"
Wife walking away now...


----------



## Hazel

What a hoot! The printed word cannot convey how funny I think his reply is and I could actually picture you walking away from him. 

Maybe you should make this soap again with green clay.


----------



## SunWolf

Pepsi Girl said:


> Well this is as detailed as it gets:
> Husband
> " that soap had real nice lather, and I liked the smell, but I really like the green clay soap you make me"
> Wife
> " yes I know you really like the green soap but what about this soap"
> Husband
> " well I guess if all you do is wash with it it's ok, but I like to shave in the shower, so I really like the green clay soap"
> Wife
> " this soap has red clay in it so it might be nice for shaving also, didn't you try it"
> Husband
> " no, it was red"
> Wife walking away now...



Sounds like the type of responses I get from my hubby when I ask for opinions on new recipes.  :roll:


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Hazel said:


> What a hoot! The printed word cannot convey how funny I think his reply is and I could actually picture you walking away from him.
> 
> Maybe you should make this soap again with green clay.



I'm certain he would love it!:crazy:

" Can you say set in his ways"
I'm glad you can find pleasure in life!  
If I bring joy to Hazel, well my work here is done!


----------



## Pepsi Girl

SunWolf said:


> Sounds like the type of responses I get from my hubby when I ask for opinions on new recipes.  :roll:



The thing is he was completely serious!


----------



## Susie

Yep, we know.  People are like that.  My son decided a soap was not as good as another one based on a slight color change.  It was the exact same recipe, just orange rather than yellow.  He still does not believe me.  I have shown him the recipes and everything.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Hazel said:


> Thanks Pepsi Girl!....and in other news



I forgot to say thanks for getting it!  Although it's scary to know we are starting to think alike!:wink:


----------



## Hazel

That is scary.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Hello, Hazel
Unless my math is off the soap is 6 weeks old time to test it out! I've got mine in the shower waiting for tomorrow's shower. And it's the only clay soap in the shower for Rancherman should be interesting.


----------



## Hazel

Wow! Time's just flying! Thanks for the reminder and I'll try to remember to report back tomorrow. Although, you may have to remind me about _*that *_the way things are going.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Well I put the ACV red clay, somewhat salted soap bar in the shower.  Husband had no choice but to use it and an amazing thing happened.
Wife: so what did you think of the red soap 
Husband: I liked it, I think it must have clay in it because it worked just as good for shaving as the green clay soap you make 
Wife: I told you it had clay in it
Husband: I know but it wasn't green!

Husbands gotta love em!
So anyway he liked it.  I also like it, it lathers nice, it left my skin feeling smooth and clean, a little squeaky, but not dry at all!
And " you can shave with it"  I Absolutely Love That Guy!

Hazel what say you?  I see no report yet and I gave you extra time!  Waiting!


----------



## boyago

Pepsi Girl said:


> Well I put the ACV red clay, somewhat salted soap bar in the shower.  Husband had no choice but to use it and an amazing thing happened.
> Wife: so what did you think of the red soap
> Husband: I liked it, I think it must have clay in it because it worked just as good for shaving as the green clay soap you make
> Wife: I told you it had clay in it
> Husband: I know but it wasn't green!
> 
> Husbands gotta love em!
> So anyway he liked it.  I also like it, it lathers nice, it left my skin feeling smooth and clean, a little squeaky, but not dry at all!
> And " you can shave with it"  I Absolutely Love That Guy!
> 
> Hazel what say you?  I see no report yet and I gave you extra time!  Waiting!



Please make a green bar without clay and see if he freaks out.


----------



## Hazel

boyago said:


> Please make a green bar without clay and see if he freaks out.



You're mean...but I like that. 


Sorry, I got busy and forgot. Well, the six week mark is now my official cure time. The soap isn't drying at all on my skin. I felt a slight tackiness when I rinsed but within a minute or so, my skin felt very soft and silky. I like it. I will be giving bars to people and see if I can get their feedback later. Uh...may have to remind me about this, too.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

boyago said:


> Please make a green bar without clay and see if he freaks out.





Hazel said:


> You're mean...but I like that.



You're both mean!:wink:  He's a simple man with simple needs! 

As for you Miss Hazel you know I will be on you like spots on an Appaloosa!


----------



## asmita

Pepsi Girl said:


> Well this is as detailed as it gets:
> Husband
> " that soap had real nice lather, and I liked the smell, but I really like the green clay soap you make me"
> Wife
> " yes I know you really like the green soap but what about this soap"
> Husband
> " well I guess if all you do is wash with it it's ok, but I like to shave in the shower, so I really like the green clay soap"
> Wife
> " this soap has red clay in it so it might be nice for shaving also, didn't you try it"
> Husband
> " no, it was red"
> Wife walking away now...



This is really an old thread and I have no idea how I landed here but this made me laugh so much! Mentally I saw a missile flying towards your husband


----------



## shunt2011

asmita said:


> This is really an old thread and I have no idea how I landed here but this made me laugh so much! Mentally I saw a missile flying towards your husband



This is an old thread and the OP hasn’t been here in al long time.  Please be sure to read the rules/recommendations for old threads.


----------



## asmita

shunt2011 said:


> This is an old thread and the OP hasn’t been here in al long time.  Please be sure to read the rules/recommendations for old threads.



Apologies. I didn't know about etiquette for necroposting or people frowning upon it. Thank you for warning me about it. For those who might chance upon this thread and want to know about the rule, here is the link to it (sharing, because it took me some time to find this information) https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-culture-and-tone.56833/#post-574424


----------

